# chitown herf



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

:al I was thinking of getting a chicago land herf going like on a weeknight ... in the west burbs at a club called paytons its in aurora ... any intrest in a monthly thing please pm me ... thanks alex :al


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

bpcr said:


> :al I was thinking of getting a chicago land herf going like on a weeknight ... in the west burbs at a club called paytons its in aurora ... any intrest in a monthly thing please pm me ... thanks alex :al


Downtown, brother. :w


----------



## VictimSix (May 15, 2006)

bpcr said:


> :al I was thinking of getting a chicago land herf going like on a weeknight ... in the west burbs at a club called paytons its in aurora ... any intrest in a monthly thing please pm me ... thanks alex :al


I actually live in aurora...well aurora/joliet, the towns are really f'ed up around here.


----------

